# Koi-Frage!



## samorai (14. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Koi-Experten!
Dieses Jahr ist mir eine Veränderung an meinen Kumonryu (Schuppenlos, schwarz/weiß, besonders Kopf) aufgefallen; an den Bauchunterseiten kommt eine leichte rötliche auch leicht in's gelbliche Farbe/Pigmentierung zum Vorschein.
Bei Google wird gesagt das es mit den Mineralien im Wasser zu tun hätte.
Im Frühjahr wurde der Teich umgebaut und gleichzeitig wurde mit Stadtwasser befüllt.
Ist das der Grund?
Vorher war er Teich "schön grün" , da war die Pigmentierung in Ordnung .
So richtig stören tut es mich nicht, aber die Frage der Mineralien in einem Teich? 
Wie kann man es auf einen "Nenner" bringen? Sind die irgendwie messbar?
Ist Trinkwasser doch nicht so der" Bringer"???? Zuviel Chlor???

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto.

  
Vor und hinter der 1. Flosse.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (15. Nov. 2014)

Ron,
meinst Du, solche Verfärbungen kommen wirklich durch die Wasserzusammensetzung ? 
Ich nehme ja nur Brunnenwasser, das ziemlich eisenhaltig ist, 
Bei mir ist nämlich mittlerweile wirklich alles braun, Filterschwämme, Steine, usw. 
Aber bei den Fischen macht sich noch nichts bemerkbar.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Nov. 2014)

Hi Ron,

ich würde eher sagen da kommt  Färbung von irgendeinem Vorfahren mit durch

MfG Frank


----------



## rollikoi (15. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich sehe das in diesem Fall auch so wie Frank und sage mal das hat doch was für sich.
Die Wasserhärte kann schon mal Einfluss auf die Farben nehmen, aber nur minimal. In deinem Fall ist aber die Genetik (Vererbung) die Schuldige.


----------



## der_odo (15. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,
Wasser würde ich auch ausschließen. Und Chlor existert normalerweise nicht in unserem Wasser. Nur Chlorid, aber das ist etwas ganz anderes.
Chlor wird nur eingesetzt, wenn Verunreinigungen aufgetreten sind und dann wird das im Radio bekannt gegeben.
Ich würde auch auf erbbedingt tippen.

Mein Tancho hat "leider" eine dunkle Stelle zwischen Rückenflosse und Kopf bekommen. Vorher war er schneeweiß an der Stelle und hat sonst auch keine dunkelen Stellen. Woran kann das liegen? Auch nur Zufall, dass das auf einmal durchgekommen ist oder hat das ev. einen Grund. Der Tancho ist von allen am schlechtesten gewachsen und futtert nur mäßig stark. Der wird wohl kein Champion. Naja, es müssen ja nicht alle Riesenbrocken werden.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Erstmal ein Danke für Eure Antworten!

@ Jo! Früher habe ich auch mit Pumpen-Wasser auf gefüllt, es ist wie bei Dir leicht Eisenhaltig.

@ Frank! Mit Deiner Behauptung usw. könnte natürlich auch zu treffen, aus irgend einer Linie wird er schon entstanden sein. Alle farbigen Karpfen sind schließlich aus einer / mehreren farbigen Mutation weiter gezüchtet worden.

@ Christian! Genau, die These über das Wasser fällt eher flach. Dazu gab es einen Bericht im TV: ...Ist  Mineralwasser aus Flaschen besser als unser Trinkwasser?!!
Der Test wurde eindeutig verneint, weil das Wasser das selbe ist. In einer Mineralflasche wird nur Kohlensäure zu gefügt / oder nicht. Nur die Werbung redet uns den Sch--ß ein das Mineralwasser aus Flaschen 10x besser sei.

*Fazit:* Ich denke auch daß das Wasser nicht's damit zu tun hat, eher nehme ich an das Frank mit seiner Meinung recht hat, denn bei Goldfischen hat man es auch, die Urgene "brechen" durch und der Fisch wird einfach nicht "goldig".
Im Teich treffen einfach immer so viele Komponenten zusammen,  .......Wasserumstellung, anderes Futter, mit oder ohne Algen. .....Da ist dann immer "guter Rat teuer".

Danke Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2014)

Algemein habe ich schon mehrfach die Meinung gelesen das es einen Unterschied zwischem hartem Wasser und weichem Wasser gibt.

Meine bei einem bleiben die Fische heller und bei dem Andern dunkel die eher nach..... obs stimmt. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/shusui-verliert-seine-farbe-ursachen.32338/#post-343589
Der eine sagt Ja, der andere nein.....ist auch schwerr zu klären.

Ich habe eher Regenwasser im Teich und eher Weich, meine das meine Fische kaum schwarz haben....kann aber auch noch kommen.


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Totto!
Wenn Du immer mit Regenwasser deinen Teich auffüllst,geht da nicht der KH-Wert in die Dutten? Mein Brunnenwasser hat einen KH-Wert von 4, das Stadtwasser einen KH-Wert von 6 .
Wie ist denn der KH-Wert vom Regenwasser?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## der_odo (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

und wenn die Gesamthärte in den Keller geht, ist das auch nicht so prickelnd. Gerade wenn die Tiere noch nicht ausgewachsen sind, sollte die empfohlene GH- Menge wenigstens einigermaßen im Teich vorhanden sein, damit sich das Fischskelett ausbilden kann.

Beweisen kann ich das natürlich nicht, aber es klingt für mich plausibel. Da ich weiches Harzwasser habe, härte ich mein Teichwasser auf, sodass die GH bei über 10°dH und die KH bei mind. 5°dH.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2014)

Hi Christian,

so hoch braucht die Härte gar net mal zu sein damit Tiere Kalk einlagern können. Meine Teiche hatten schon immer ne GH 3-4 und die Fische wurden bisher alle groß. Selbst im meinen Moorschlenken wo ja eigentlich gar kein Kalk drin sein sollte (reiner Weißtorf und Regenwasser) wachsen/vermehren sich mittlerweile Blasen- und  Spitzschlammschnecken und bilden ihre Gehäuse aus - denen reicht scheinbar schon das was mit den Insektenleichen aufnehmen

MfG Frank


----------



## der_odo (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
groß werden ist das eine, ein starkes Skelett das andere.
__ Schnecken in Teichen haben natürlich die Möglichkeit durch Insekten etc. Kalk einzulagern, aber im meinem Aquarium krepeln die Schnecken. Erst als ich __ Muscheln ins Wasser gegeben hatte, haben die stabile Gehäuse produziert.

Seid ein paar Jahren pflegen wir Papageien. Als wir die aufgenommen hatten (Abgabetiere aus der Region), hatten wir sie gleich in der Tierhochschule in Hannover untersuchen lassen.
Die haben dann beim röntgen mangelnden Knochenaufbau festgestellt, obwohl die Tiere eine normale Größe hatten und sonst keine Mangelerscheinungen gezeigt hatten.
Wir haben dann das Futter zusätzlich mit Kalk (Hühnerkalk) angereichert bzw. haben den Vögeln Gritt gereicht. Nach einem Jahr hatten die beiden schon einen kräftigeren Knochenaufbau. Nach 2 Jahren war alles in einem guten Rahmen.

Unser Ausgangswasser hat eine GH von ca. 2,3, da bin ich lieber auf eine Nummer sicher gegangen. Der Koihändler meinte auch, dass es bei den Werten förderlich (aber nicht zwingend notwendig) sei, aufzuhärten. Okay über 10  vielleicht nicht notwendig, macht den Kohl aber auch nicht fett. Hab mir nen schönen 5kg- Pott GH+ geholt, da kann man ruhig etwas rumaasen, jedenfalls bei 20m³, bei dir könnte es schon etwas knapp werden.

KH+ brauchte ich auch, bei einem Ausgangswert von ca. 1,3 hätte ich zu viel Angst, dass mal ein Säuresturz auftritt


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2014)

Als Untergrund im Bachlauf habe ich einen Kalksteinschotter.....sollte reichen damit.

Weiterhin ist in weiten Teilen der Welt (Regenwalt etc.) das Wasser in der Natur eher Sauer und auch da gibt es große Fische.


----------

